
Twitter removes setting to control mobile app ads - jacobedawson
https://help.twitter.com/en/safety-and-security/data-through-partnerships
======
RMPR
That's why I almost always use the Web app, and I don't even consider services
that don't have one.

~~~
stefan_
Twitters web "app" is purposefully broken. It will stochastically spin forever
or show bogus API limit errors.

~~~
RMPR
It's a common tendency nowadays, I discovered recently that with the Tandem's
web app you can't send a message...

